# adding under-shelf drawers



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

so you have built a cabinet with doors, to put stuff in. Maybe you would like to get some extra stuff in the caibet with almost zero extra work. 
I reccomend using an off-the-shelf product - I have five of them in use. Three are in the photo below. 

They ain't cheap - but they do help get stuff where you want it in an orderly manner (with no extra footprint).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why not just add drawers? or pullout shelves. Very simple to do.

george


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree. Full extension slides can be bought pretty cheap.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

I initially added three of these when I was working for a living - and did not need to make a project out of every thing .

No regrets. They are tidy, compact, and hold what I wanted them to hold.


----------

